# New Member from Australia



## VAN HELSING (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi guys and girls. New member here from down under in Australia. Couldn't find a member intro area so hope its ok to post here?

I've been a small time bottle collector all my life but really only ever amassing about 50 bottles over the past 40 years or so . I still have my first bottle I ever found down here when I was about 10 yrs, a cobalt Caster Oil bottle, nothing special really I  guess.

In the past 6 months or so I have started getting interested in very early bottles and have acquired 6 onions ( one from a shipwreck in Guyana, 2 other river found onions from an old Dutch port in Guyana, one from the UK , one from the US and one found in a river in and old Dutch East Indies river  trading port  ,plus 4x ocean found dutch long neck mallets from an old Dutch East Indies sea  port in Indonesia , another long neck ocean find from Florida and another long neck from mid states US and an old late 1880's ( I'm guessing ? ) ocean found Medoc bottle with a Medoc seal from the same East Indies port.

Just thought I'd throw up a quick intro about me, what I'm into ( bottle collecting wise ) and a bit about what I have collected so far.

If I can work out how to post pics up here ( is there a " how to "  somewhere ? ) , I'll throw up some pics of these bottles in the appropriate section.

Thats about it for now from me,

G'day from down under in Australia, 

Van.


----------



## coreya (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome and be careful cause when the bottle bug bites it's usually terminal! here is the section on posting photos.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...Post-Images-Videos-and-use-Tapatalk-VBulletin


----------



## botlguy (Apr 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forums Van. I'm always happy to see a collector from Australia come aboard. I specialize in WAW-WAW sauce bottles which are occasionally found there as well as other places. If you now or ever have any available I am in the market.
Jim S


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2018)

Welcome. would like to see some Pics. LEON.


----------

